# Puppy vaccinations and vet visits....



## tillytay1 (Feb 22, 2010)

....they just seem never ending! For the last 5 weeks we have been off to the vets for different injections, syrups, tablets etc...I'm just wondering how much of all this is necessary! Today my 13 week puppy Dantes went for yet another injection... a mixed viral shot, and he's at home now really feeling sorry for himself and very conscious of his sore bottom where he's had his shot. He is now down for another 3 visits for different stuff. I'm curious to know what REALLY is a must...I don't want him having to take unnecessary medication. So far from what I can see is that he's had:

1. Droncit (antiparasitic) and Fibroline treatment.
2. Lepto and Nibovac DHPPi vaccinations.
3. Corona virus vaccination.
4. Rabies vaccination and an antiparasitic application (combipet Provet brand..)
5. Nibovac DHPPi vaccination ( for the second time...mixed viral shot)


Now according to his upcoming visits, he needs:

His second Corona virus shot.
Bronchine?
and one last visit for Lyme?


Please can anyone advise me on what is as standard and what should really be done in terms of benefiting my dog's health. Poor little man


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

It does seems like in those first few weeks they're always in to the vet's office getting shots!

I see that you are in Turkey, so not sure if there are different needs there. Here is a list of the shots Hank got his first 3 months not including his pre-vaccine at the breeders -

4 DHL-P-PV
4 Parvo
1 Corona
2 Bordetella
1 Rabies

He's now good for a year. 
He also takes -
Tri Heart for heartworm prevention
Frontline for flea prevention


----------



## IowaGold (Nov 3, 2009)

I don't recognize all the meds that you have listed.

Puppies should have DHPP vaccines every 3-4 weeks from the age of 6 weeks thru 15-16 weeks. So every 3 weeks starting at 6 weeks woud be 4 vaccinations ending at 15 weeks (this is pretty standard in the US).

Rabies vaccination: Necessary.

Lepto and Lyme vaccinations: depends on the risk. I can not comment on the risk in Turkey, so you'll have to go by your veterinarian's recommendations. When I give these vaccinations, I often do not do them at the same time as the DHPP vaccinations. I will start them 3 weeks after the last of the core vaccinations (18 weeks if the last DHPP and Rabies were given at 15 weeks or 21 weeks if the last DHPP was at 15 weeks and Rabies was at 18 weeks). Spliting up the vaccinations allows you to know the culprit if a dog has a reaction to a specific vaccination. Both Lyme and Lepto require 2 vaccinations 3-4 weeks apart as their initial series.

Corona: Not necessary if it is a separate injection (it is often combined in a DHPP vaccination which would be OK if that's the only formula of DHPP your vet has). Corona is basically a non-disease. It could have a role in VERY young puppies if they were infected with another diarrheal disease, but rarely causes any problems by itself. Usually by the time a puppy is old enough for it's first vaccinations, it is past the point of being susceptible to corona.

Brochicine: Kennel Cough. Depends on lifestyle. If you will be going to obedience classes, dog shows, or if your dog will be around other dogs frequently, this would be a good idea. There are two forms the vaccination can take: intranasal (does not require a booster 3 weeks later) and injectible (which should be followed in 3 weeks with an additional vaccination).

Dron*cit*-kills tapeworms only. Needed if your pup has tapes. Dron*tal* would be a general dewormer. Never a bad idea to do a general dewormer in pups.

Fibroline-not sure what this is? Maybe what we call Frontline (active ingredient fipronil)? If it is Frontline, it's a once a month spot on to kill fleas and ticks.

I'm also not sure what the combipet antiparasitic is. Obviously it kills some sort of parasite-maybe intestinal parasites (good) or maybe fleas/ticks (also good)?

The first few months of a puppy's life are spent going back and forth from the vet. It is expensive. But after you do all the puppy vaccinations, there should be no more need to return to the vet on a monthly schedule. As an adult, the vaccines just need to be boostered once on what ever schedule your vet has deemed appropriate (every 1-3 years for DHPP and Rabies, every year for Lyme, Lepto, Bordetella). You will still need to provide regular antiparasite treatments.


----------



## Mommy_2_Duke (Jan 13, 2010)

Ive never heard of dogs having so many shots.Here,puppies are deowrmed at 1 month old,then they have a round of shots at 45 days old,another round of shots and de-worming again at 2 months old,and another shot (the rabies shot) at 2 and a half months old.
Thats that..they dont need to go back after that.All in all,they are done at 2 and a half months old (what ever the breed).Thats the protocol.

Apart from that,you can also buy products for fleas,tics etc and apply them at home once a month.


----------



## IowaGold (Nov 3, 2009)

Mommy_2_Duke said:


> Ive never heard of dogs having so many shots.Here,puppies are deowrmed at 1 month old,then they have a round of shots at 45 days old,another round of shots and de-worming again at 2 months old,and another shot (the rabies shot) at 2 and a half months old.
> Thats that..they dont need to go back after that.All in all,they are done at 2 and a half months old (what ever the breed).Thats the protocol.
> 
> Apart from that,you can also buy products for fleas,tics etc and apply them at home once a month.


Where are you located? All of the Rabies vaccinations I know of are labeled for a minimum age of 12 weeks.

The reasoning for multiple DHPP vaccines: The puppies get antibiodies from their mother thru the first milk (colostrum). The antibiodies can be active for varying amounts of time. Maternal antibiodies will "block" response to vaccination (the maternal antibodies prevent the modified virus strain in the vaccine from replicating which is necessary for the puppy's body to recognize the virus and develop his own immune response). We do not know in any individual puppy when the maternal antibody level will get low enough to allow successful vaccination and because it can vary depending on which disease we are looking at, we vaccinate multiple times to try to induce the puppy's own immune response at the earliest time when the maternal antibody wanes sufficiently. In some puppies, the maternal antibodies are low by 6 weeks, others it may be 8 or 10 or 12 weeks. By 15 weeks, 99% of puppies will have low enough maternal antibody to allow successful vaccination. So why not wait until 15 weeks, then vaccinate? Because in MOST puppies the maternal antibodies will have declined before that, leaving them totally unprotected against potentially deadly diseases. This is a very simplified version of puppy immunity, if any was unclear, PLEASE ask questions.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

This is an expensive time... and you'll be seeing the vet frequently. I always know the puppy owners by name since we see them pretty often at the beginning. It is definitely important to follow through with your vaccine schedule to ensure that your puppy is completely protected. It's even more essential if you're unsure of the mother's vaccination status. If she wasn't UTD on vaccines, she may not have transferred any antibodies to the puppies. Wormer- needed once, with another round about 2 weeks later! DHPP (Distemper)- needed! Rabies- Needed! Lyme, Lepto, Bordatella, Corona- all depend on your level of activity and the area inwhich you live. IowaGold gave some great advice!


----------



## Mommy_2_Duke (Jan 13, 2010)

IowaGold said:


> Where are you located? All of the Rabies vaccinations I know of are labeled for a minimum age of 12 weeks.


Im in Mallorca (Spain).Rabies is the last shot and its done at 2 and a half months old.
Each round of shots is 20€ (just over $20) and in total,there´s 3 rounds..so by the time you´ve finished the vacinating phase,you´ve spent a grand total of 60€ between deworming,shots and a puppy passport.


----------



## IowaGold (Nov 3, 2009)

It's very interesting to hear the protocols from other countries. Thank you!


----------



## tillytay1 (Feb 22, 2010)

IowaGold said:


> It's very interesting to hear the protocols from other countries. Thank you!




Thankyou to everyone for your input. When I've read what u each have listed then I think my vet is doing a good job at programming him for these visits. 

Iowagold, when you explained what each one was for then I can see why they are needed. There are alot of street dogs and cats here in Istanbul, so I don't want to take any risks. Thankyou for your time.:wavey:


----------

